# Would you stay with this person?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

the person you are currently dating or married to tells you he or she is a heterosexual pedophile, would you stay with this person?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I can't wait to see what people on this website under 16 will vote


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd rather help them first and accept who they are then dump their *** just because they are being who they are. :stu


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Lorena Bobbitt


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Hell no


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

No. They'd scare the **** out of me.


----------



## sapap (Oct 30, 2015)

Not a chance.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What percentage of pedophiles are women?

3% when the victims are 6-12y/o, and 12% when the victims are under 6y/o. Yes, I'm answering my own question, courtesy the U.S. Department of Justice.

I would deal with it, I think, but then, I don't have kids and I don't care *to *have them. If I wanted kids (or already had them), then such a revelation would be... complicated.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Why not?
As long as he/she never did any sexual acts with a child, i have no problem, which should not be so hard, as while there are sadly way more pedophiles than people suspect, the truth is that most pedophiles never even tried to touch sexually a child because they know it is wrong(remember, being a pedophile means being attracted to children, it does not mean a person has no morals).
Although, if he/she ever performed any kind of sexual act on a child, i would leave him/her unless that person was genuinely remorseful and had already spent some time in jail to pay for his/her crimes, otherwise screw that person.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No. Isn't a pedo only attracted to children? Or can they be attracted to adults too? Either way, being attracted to children is really gross, I couldn't handle that.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

nomi said:


> No. Isn't a pedo only attracted to children? Or can they be attracted to adults too? Either way, being attracted to children is really gross, I couldn't handle that.


Yes Pedophiles are usually only attracted to children. A lot of times their not even ashamed to hide it from people.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Til death do us part.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

If they agree to seek psychological help before they harm someone.

Besides, if I left I'd probably be indirectly responsible for whatever sexual crimes they end up committing. That's no fun.


----------



## pplnt (Jun 22, 2015)

No way in hell and I'd take 30 hours shower for ever letting a pedo touch me.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Weird. A bunch of mentally ill people are bashing on a group of people who also suffer from a mental illness.

I am the only one who sees the hypocrisy or....? :stu


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

iCod said:


> Weird. A bunch of mentally ill people are bashing on a group of people who also suffer from a mental illness.
> 
> I am the only one who sees the hypocrisy or....? :stu


Is pedophilia even a mental illness? I don't care enough to research this, but I'm thinking no, it isn't. As a heterosexual woman, no amount of medication or therapy could get me to want to have sex with a child instead of an adult man. So I can only assume it would be the same for a person who is attracted to children.. but the opposite.

Is calling a pedophile "gross" really that offensive? I know they can't help it, but it's still pretty disturbing for someone to think of a child in a sexual way.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

nomi said:


> Is pedophilia even a mental illness?


It is a mental health disorder, yes.

People are conditioned to equate pedophilia with child molestation when, in reality,
- not all pedophiles molest children
- not all child molesters are pedophiles

Despite this, even some of the most professional information sources still use the terms "pedophile" and "child molester" interchangeably.

For purposes of eliminating stigma and encouraging treatment, the two shouldn't even be mentioned in the same sentence. It's similar to equating "autism" with "spree killer".


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

nomi said:


> Is pedophilia even a mental illness?


Yes, it very much so is.
Refer to above post please. Educate yourself rather than joining in on society in demonizing a group of people you don't understand.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

hell no! i'd get away from them asap. don't need that in my life.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

I would never put my young cousins/niece and nephew in danger, so there would be no chance of me staying with someone like this.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Wait, why would I say with them if I knew they weren't even attracted to me? They're only attracted to children right?


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

I may try to help but if the person doesn't change, goodbye.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

FallingOrchids said:


> Wait, why would I say with them if I knew they weren't even attracted to me? They're only attracted to children right?


no, they can also be attracted to both....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, I would leave. Hopefully I would know this early on in the relationship.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> no, they can also be attracted to both....


I see, well then yeah, I'd stay with them. They can't help but feel that way.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

I know theres the debate between nature vs nurture about this
But hell no. I want children one day. I dont care if they're 'born that way', I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Yep.

Pedos can be nice people too.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

I have an ex who dated one, and a gay friend who will defend to his death they should all be fixed !


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

FallingOrchids said:


> I see, well then yeah, I'd stay with them. They can't help but feel that way.


so far you're the only girl who said yes except you didn't vote, almost half the guys said yes


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> I'd rather help them first and accept who they are then dump their *** just because they are being who they are. :stu


you should stay with someone because you love them, not because you feel sorry for them. basically this would set up a situation where no matter how sh1t they treated you you would be like "aw but i cant leave them, i feel so bad for them for needing to cheat and steal all my money and regularly throw out my pony toys and video my upset reaction and post it on facebook"


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Yep.
> 
> Pedos can be nice people too.


lol i bet they dont treat you nice now that you're 21


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

MobiusX said:


> the person you are currently dating or married to tells you he or she is a heterosexual pedophile, would you stay with this person?


it's just me or you're always asking stupid questions ?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> lol i bet they dont treat you nice now that you're 21


Oh I'm so childish, surely they will.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Oh I'm so childish, surely they will.


i wonder if theres a thing with paeds where they get turned off when they find out their little child-muse is actually just a grownup that seems young. u lil heartbreaker u


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> i wonder if theres a thing with paeds where they get turned off when they find out their little child-muse is actually just a grownup that seems young. u lil heartbreaker u


Meh. They probably won't mind a little bit of beard. Most aren't that picky I'm sure.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Meh. They probably won't mind *a little bit of beard.* Most aren't that picky I'm sure.


jeepers i found myself getting turned off on their behalf, and i dont even wanna fiddle kiddles


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> jeepers i found myself getting turned off on their behalf, and i dont even wanna fiddle kiddles


Is this what heartbreak feels like...?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Is this what heartbreak feels like...?


you are a young man who got rejected for not being able to satisfy the imagined paed urges of a straight male non-paed


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> you are a young man who got rejected for not being able to satisfy the imagined paed urges of a straight male non-paed


Yes, isn't it sad? I'm such a loser.

:crying:


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

The definition got a bit cloudy, so I'm not sure how to answer.

If someone I'm with and care for confides in me one day she has a physical attraction to people the law calls underage (not exclusively), and has no intention of going out and attacking such people, I don't care. I have no problem with it whatsoever.

If it's a horrible snarling pedomonster that isn't attracted to me and just wants to rape kids, that's a problem. They're on their own.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Yes, isn't it sad? I'm such a loser.
> 
> :crying:


dude write a song about it, hipsters need this stuff to get off


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Overdrive said:


> it's just me or you're always asking stupid questions ?


the vampire question was stupid but this is a realistic question, more than half of the guys so far voted yes


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

I really would go Lorena Bobbitt and chop his Johnson off.. Reduce the risk of him pee pee touchin'


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Ameenah said:


> I really would go Lorena Bobbitt and chop his Johnson off.. Reduce the risk of him pee pee touchin'


being attracted doesn't equal molestation, I'm going to report the lady who touched my butt on purpose if she does it again. It's obvious she did it on purpose, she was waiting behind me on line and stepped on my sneaker then 10 seconds later she touched my butt and then giggled, I can report her to the manager or maybe I should take it further and even tell her teenage daughter that her mom likes to sexually harass and molest people


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> dude write a song about it, hipsters need this stuff to get off


_Oh Surly Wurly with his hair so curly
Was a ped or maybe not
maybe just pretention he got
he didn't want a kid with hair on his face
he thought that was pretty out of place
so the bearded kid felt sad
and would for all eternity feel bad_


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> _Oh Surly Wurly with his hair so curly
> Was a ped or maybe not
> maybe just pretention he got
> he didn't want a kid with hair on his face
> ...


ok i will set this to music so help me god. this isnt a bluff. about to go out cycling but soon you will be visited upon by my heavenly warblings


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> ok i will set this to music so help me god. this isnt a bluff. about to go out cycling but soon you will be visited upon by my heavenly warblings


oh Lord save us all


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> oh Lord save us all


i already did it

*uploading*


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> oh Lord save us all


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CvaQg9CXEU


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CvaQg9CXEU


OOh sweet Jesus

You're absolutely insane. Honestly, they should lock you up.

I admit it brought a tear to my eye though. That was the most beautiful and vile thing.


----------



## Disillusioned Familiar (Oct 24, 2015)

I have just voted yes by complete accident ! Still getting used to the site. Absolutely not. No way.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> OOh sweet Jesus
> 
> You're absolutely insane. Honestly, they should lock you up.
> 
> I admit it brought a tear to my eye though. That was the most beautiful and vile thing.


your eldritch abomination thread was so wonderful tho, consider this me returning the fav. i can still love you platonically, since you are too old-looking for secks


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> your eldritch abomination thread was so wonderful tho, consider this me returning the fav. i can still love you platonically, since you are too old-looking for secks


Oh, you're so sweet! <<<3
And now I can masturbate non-platonically all day long to your voice singing my very own song!

Suddenly this day became a very good day!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Oh, you're so sweet! <<<3
> And now I can *masturbate non-platonically* all day long to your voice singing my very own song!
> 
> Suddenly this day became a very good day!


man i never figured that one out yet, i guess im just getting old

anyway i think our derailment of this thread has reached critical mass *falls apart*


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> man i never figured that one out yet, i guess im just getting old
> 
> anyway i think our derailment of this thread has reached critical mass *falls apart*


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

^ you two need to get a room


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably not, since it would mean he would likely be unfaithful, as he is attracted to other qualities that I myself lack.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Whatev said:


> Til death do us part.


...or some hot tamale 6-year-old, huehuehuehue.

Gosh come to think of it, that would really be a huge blow to my self-esteem actually, to lose out to someone who doesn't even have pubes yet. I mean I'm pretty damn babyfaced but _come on_.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

McFly said:


> ^ you two need to get a room


I get told that a lot on here =>


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Probably not. It'd make me doubt their attraction (or love) for me, on top of being constantly concerned or suspicion of them. If they'd confided in me though, I'd still support them in the best way I could.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

only 1 female said yes


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

I wouldn't have kids with this person, that's for sure...

But no way would I stay with a pedophile. I am pretty perverted and creepy myself, but this is just takes it to another level.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

No way in hell. Not even if he was the last guy on the planet. There are toys that could kind of take over for any sexual needs.

I've seen how ****ed up the victims can get. So you could say my hatred for pedophiles runs mighty deep.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I doubt it, I definetly wouldn't if they'd abused kids, that's all I'd think about every time I'd look at them.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

MobiusX said:


> only 1 female said yes


Jesus ****ing christ. They wont even give the guy a damn chance/find him some support :no
Sort of heartless if you ask me.


----------



## Rumbo (Mar 17, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> What percentage of pedophiles are women?
> 
> 3% when the victims are 6-12y/o, and 12% when the victims are under 6y/o. Yes, I'm answering my own question, courtesy the U.S. Department of Justice.
> 
> I would deal with it, I think, but then, I don't have kids and I don't care *to *have them. If I wanted kids (or already had them), then such a revelation would be... complicated.


Trust me women are around kids way more than males. Alot of it goes unreported.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Explorer5 (May 25, 2016)

Absolutely yes, provided that I believe she is attracted to me. And despite being on the autism spectrum, I'd like to think that intuitively I have sense for that. Plus, I have no kids, and don't have a profession or a position in a family that would make me a "stepping stone" to meet kids, so it's rather unlikely that such a person would show romantic interest in me unless, well, she was romantically interested in me.

I feel like certain parts of me are still a boy, to the extend that it sometimes makes me feel weird to be called a "man". Given I'm in my second decade of adulthood, it would be very reassuring to know I'm still "boy enough" for someone to actually be attracted to me on that basis.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

SilentStrike said:


> Why not?
> As long as he/she never did any sexual acts with a child, i have no problem, which should not be so hard, as while there are sadly way more pedophiles than people suspect, the truth is that most pedophiles never even tried to touch sexually a child because they know it is wrong(remember, being a pedophile means being attracted to children, it does not mean a person has no morals).
> Although, if he/she ever performed any kind of sexual act on a child, i would leave him/her unless that person was genuinely remorseful and had already spent some time in jail to pay for his/her crimes, otherwise screw that person.


Almost exactly what I was going to say. I said 'almost', because the last point depends on the circumstances. In most cases having had sex with a child would be a relationship breaker whether there is remorse or not. But it depends on the detail, e.g. sex amongst peers (say, ages 20/15, or 14/16) would not be the same thing as, say, 30/10.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

No, I honestly wouldn't date such a person, they would have issues they need to deal with. The fact that they have such tendencies makes it unlikely we would get along deeply.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I believe in the idea that having an attraction children is one thing, though actually acting on that attraction is an entirely different beast. Pedophiles are not automatically bad for 'being' a pedophile; they're bad as soon as they do absolutely anything based on their desires to hurt a child.

Possibly contradictory to the previous paragraph, I think that, yes, I _probably _would leave my partner if they seriously told me they were a pedophile. Even if I did trust them to the degree required for some confidence that they wouldn't act on it (that confidence would never be 100%), I'd imagine that I'd be pretty uncomfortable with not only the knowledge, but also the anxiety elicited in the mutual presence of my partner and children. I'm not 100% sure though. It depends on the circumstances, in all honesty.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I strongly doubt it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, probably not.


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

It fully depends on if that person resists the temptation or not. Staying with a pedophile who resists his/her attraction to children, is like staying with a vampire who resists human blood. A vampire who is strong and moral enough to resist such urges is definitely worth staying with imo. So my answer would be yes, I'd stay with them, as long as they're able to resist.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I would DUMP em
You sick foo'


----------

